# Where to Put What?



## pops6927

In  General Discussion, this is where you put completing 2 or more meats; i.e. beef and pork, chicken and spareribs, corned beef and ham, etc,!  But, now there are exceptions, for example, sous vide should go into the Sous Vide section, or Air Fryer into YAWYE/Healthy Living area, regardless of the type of meat or meats!    Any questions?  Just PM me if you are uncertain!


----------

